

Ask HN: What's your greatest gripes with web advertisement - betteradsproj


======
LarryMade2
\- #1 - Visit GoDaddy.

\- Most of the ads display things I already have purchased. (thanks,
Amazon/eBay, for letting them know) or services that I already use.

\- They display things I don't particularly want to buy want to buy or already
(I already have a domain and hosting provider)

\- I don't use Windows and not so much Mac either. And if I did I wouldn’t buy
AV every other day.

\- One problem is that big money will get first dibs to your eyeballs, and
push out any lower-paid truly related content that might be interesting.

-Article minefield links, yo know the ones where you scan the article with the mouse and hit one of their pop-up links - really hate those (I bet many businesses get unfairly duped out of click through revenue with that).

\- Advertisements in articles and web videos, I rarely ever look at them, I
instinctively go for the close box (not focusing at all at the ad content)...
The only one that have been effective in my view are the video pre-play
commercial with the (click after to skip after x seconds) Usually the
commercials are interesting and may actually watch it through.

\- I would figure the most effective ads would be where people are looking -
i.e. amazon in-store advertisements, google ad words, etc.

\- TWiT TV does commercials, they try their best to keep sponsorship relevant,
that’s a good thing for making the show enjoyable as well as making the
advertisement more effective.

Im sure I could come up with more. If you want to see what not to do as you
rely more on advertisement look at Slasdot's new side border ad stuff.

------
auganov
Very obvious retargeting. Feels like being stalked. But then again it does
seem effective so cannot blame them.

------
mooism2
Adverts opening the App Store without permission.

